# Tag 21 month old WGWL Male



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This is Tag. The photos are not the best because of the lighting but I think they give a reasonably good idea. I'm working on better understanding conformation and would like to know thoughts on the baby in the house. 

A more natural stance in the yard. Not the best because I think he's about to move.









Attempted stacking. I am not great at this. But maybe we can put together these attempts to get a better picture of the dog.




























A series of movement shots. 





































And Head shots. 



















Up to eyeballs in some sad jollyball.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

You have a great looking dog! However, something about his head reminds me of a mal.???


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He is hanging a lot of tongue in those pics. Is it hot there?
oh yeah, it's Floriduh, my bad


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah. Florida. And about about 20 minutes of ball chasing so he would submit to being still for pictures.  I'm not quite sure about the mal head thing...I'll try and get another head shot.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

He's gorgeous!!! I love how muscular he is in the movement pictures!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

In movement he appears to be very balanced with just a bit of a kick in the rear. Flat withers, not a bad topline though his croup is a bit flat and should be longer. Good angluation in front and he has very good reach when moving. Very good angulation in the rear with very good drive. In the one photo he looks to toe out a bit in front, but that may be the photo. I would like to see tighter feet. He has good color, nice dark face. I would like to see a much more masculine head especially at this age.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

He does toe out very slightly in front. I'm wondering if the head looks less masculine because of the shots. He's actually a pretty big dog pushing 80lbs and not the least filled out. He's been slow to mature. These head shots are older from awhile ago.


----------

